# Clinique or Estee Lauder? Help please!



## Brendanc (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm really wanting to start use a line of skin care and cosmetics and I cant decide which line to go with.

I'm 41 years old with dry skin.

Which brand would you recommend? I'm either wanting to go with Clinique or Estee Lauder or Merle Norman.

I want the skin care plus the make-up to be all by the same line.

Its hard to really trust the sales person, cause you know they are only going to recommend the line they carry.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 6, 2006)

I have tried Clinique, but I found it too drying for me. others love it tho. I have only used a few things from EL..but, what I have used I have liked. I have not tried Merle Norman..so I couldn't help there.


----------



## Laura (Feb 6, 2006)

First of all, welcome to MakeUpTalk. I'm Laura one of the mods.

Now on to the skincare question! To be honest i think you'd have to try a few samples from each line to know which one you prefer. Personally i like Estee Lauder's skincare range &amp; i use some of their make up too.

Can i ask why you want the skincare &amp; make-up to be from the same line?


----------



## Leony (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to MakeupTalk!

I agree with Laura about the samples stuff and, I also personally like Esteelauder skin care line and use some of their makeup as well. But, honestly I like their skin care better than makeup line.


----------



## Summer (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to MUT!!

I agree with trying samples out before buying.


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 14, 2006)

Welcome to MUT! My reccomendation would be for Estee Lauder, as I have liked several of their skin care products in the past &amp; have not had as much luch with Clinique...But I'm just 1 person, and it could be completely different for your skin type...Maybe you could get a basic skin care product from both lines(e.g. Estee Lauder Idealist Skin Refinisher &amp; Clinique Total Turnaround Skin Recovery--similar,gentle exfoliants, very importsnty for skincare) and see which you like best...or,better yet of course, buy something smaller,and try &amp; get a sample of these...Ask SAs from both lines what a basic skin care regime would amount to(how many products, what they would do, how much money,etc.) See which brand seems to address more attentively YOUR specific concerns regarding your skin--one line probably IS potentially better for you than the other. I read several years ago that the average Clinique client age is 30...It is definitely older than this for Estee Lauder,(my mother &amp; grandmother both use it!) and I think personally that its skin care products are targetted for more mature skin types than Cliniques--just my opinion of course. Maybe you could look at their 2 websites(try gloss.com)and compare/contrast their age delayals/moisturizers. Which ones SOUND best for you..it's not that much to go on,I know, but I'm just not sure how many companies these days are giving out skin care samples...Go ahead though &amp; ask! And good luck with everything!


----------



## HorseMom2006 (Feb 14, 2006)

I personally love Clinique makeup. I have combination skin and light acne, and using Clinique hasn't caused any unwanted breakouts, overdrying or anything of the sort. But, I think if possible, you should go to a counter and either get samples, or have them test their products on you, that way you can find out what may cause you to break out, what will dry out your face too much, etc. I also have just begun to use the 3 step system from Clinique's skin care line, but I haven't used it long enough to notice any significant results.

Good luck!


----------



## Poppsy (Feb 15, 2006)

*Listen to me. Estee Lauder is not the same company that built the dynasty they have, if you buy their products you are just buying into the hype &amp; paying for the name only. Their moisturizers can't compare to the quality of Clinique (even though Clinique is made by EL). Here are products to buy for your age group &amp; dry skin:*

Cleanser: Extra Mild Facial Soap or Rinse Off Foaming Cleanser.

*Toner : Clarifying Lotion #1 (my favorite) or Mild formula*

*Moisturizer: for daytime- SuperDefense SPF 25 Normal-Dry skin *

* for night - Moisture on Line.*

*Exfoliant: Total Turnaround Creme (use 2x/week)*

*That's all you need in the skincare range. As far as makeup they make excellent products as well, but if you want the best &amp; don't mind shelling out the big bucks it cost then buy Christian Dior's makeup, &amp; btw their skincare is fantastic as well.*

*Do yourself a favor &amp; buy Clinique, Dior, &amp; heaven forbid EL if you should choose when it's "gift with purchase" time &amp; receive a free 7pc skincare/makeup set for free, it's a excellent way to sample products without paying for them. *


----------



## Tania (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the club!

I have used both-Clinique and EL. I like the moisturizer from Clinique, their cream is lighter and dosn't cause any irritation. Currently I am using EL, but... the serum and the moisturizer don't absorb in the skin. It stays like a mask on my face for hours. It has stronger ingrediens and I *hope *it works better.

Anyway you should try them.

Cheers

Tania


----------

